
WhatsApp sharing account information with Facebook - naren87
https://plus.google.com/+JavierSantos/posts/PEdTLRS8DgK
======
Bulk70
The biggest surprise for me is that they weren't already doing this. Or
perhaps they were and this is just adding a way to opt out?

